# IH series 2500B steering and swing do not work



## Jlknorth (Aug 15, 2021)

IH 2514B (FEL + backhoe version) 
Everything was working fine just a couple of days before. I went out to move it to a different spot and as I was turning a corner I felt like something was wrong. Within another 50 feet or so I had no steering. The FEL works. The backhoe works except for the swing. Everything I have been reading seems to say the swing and the steering are together but I can not seem to pin down what I actually need to fix. I already changed both filters, added more hydraulic fluid, and neither of those things helped.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jlknorth, welcome to the forum.

An earlier model IH TLB tractor has an engine-driven hydraulic pump (7 gpm) that powers selectively either the power steering or the swing. You must choose one or the other with a push/pull valve on the diverter valve. Does this description fit your tractor?


----------



## Jlknorth (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I don’t think I have engine driven pump? Would that be off the engine?? Before I used it i would move the backhoe up down swing left right be done then drive it back to the barn without moving any levers to steer it back


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

According to tractordata.com, your 2514B has 3 pumps:

HydraulicsTypeopen centerPressure2250 psi
155.1 barPump flow12 gpm (main)
45.4 lpm4 gpm (transmission pump)
15.1 lpm18 gpm (loader pump)
68.1 lpm

Surely you have a front engine driven pump for the loader?

Your tractor should have an MCV valve, priority is given to the power steering. A constant flow of about 3 gpm goes to the power steering. Either your MCV valve is screwed up or you MCV pump is down.


----------



## Jlknorth (Aug 15, 2021)

I have found the MVC valve and I have read that there is a flow diverter that seems to screw into the bottom, but I have no idea how to tell if anything is wrong with it or if it is working right. I believe there is also a pilot relief valve in the same area? Could that have anything to do with it? Again, same problem, nothing I have read tells me how to tell if there is a problem with any of these things.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ebay has a used service manual for your tractor. I realize that it's a lot of money, but it will probably payout with your first repair. There are very few options available. Your next challenge will be finding parts.









IH International Harvester 2410B 2514B Wheel Tractors Shop Service Repair Manual | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for IH International Harvester 2410B 2514B Wheel Tractors Shop Service Repair Manual at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jlknorth (Aug 15, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Ebay has a used service manual for your tractor. I realize that it's a lot of money, but it will probably payout with your first repair. There are very few options available. Your next challenge will be finding parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually we have an operator manual that includes parts diagrams and I downloaded service manuals from links someone had on some forum awhile back when we ask a different question. Both have been very confusing for this, because they both claim there is a relief valve that we can not find. We have now taken the MCV completely off and inspected every valve (that actually is in it) although since nothing tells you how to tell if the valves are good or bad, that was mainly just removing them, cleaning them, and putting them back in (no broken springs that we found). We took off the pump and that seemed fine as well… it turned freely without any noise and would pump out fluid when turning it by hand. Now I guess we will fill it back up and see if anything we did somehow made a difference.


----------



## Garyc2ri (Oct 20, 2014)

Jlknorth said:


> IH 2514B (FEL + backhoe version)
> Everything was working fine just a couple of days before. I went out to move it to a different spot and as I was turning a corner I felt like something was wrong. Within another 50 feet or so I had no steering. The FEL works. The backhoe works except for the swing. Everything I have been reading seems to say the swing and the steering are together but I can not seem to pin down what I actually need to fix. I already changed both filters, added more hydraulic fluid, and neither of those things helped.


I have the same issue was told to look at the two pumps there is a oring between main and aux pump that can go bad


----------

